# "Digital Universe" Enters the Zettabyte Era



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

"Digital Universe" Enters the Zettabyte Era.



> a zettabyte is roughly a million petabytes


and a petabyte is defined as 1,024 terabytes (2^50 bytes)! Note: the '^' character reads as 'to the power'.

-- Tom


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I not good at math. That's a lot, right?


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeez, we should break that into the average server farm and figure out how much that would be to store all that, probably fill up a farm will all those servers...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

See: Zettabyte.

-- Tom


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

"Perhaps the biggest challenge isn't how much data we're creating &#8212; it's all the copies of it. Seventy-five percent of all the data in the Digital Universe is a copy, according to IDC. See additional analysis from"

Well, as JohnWill would say: "information you don't have at least 2 copies of..."


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Does this estimate count backups? Explains all the copies...


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Zettabyte = 1024^7 or 1,180,591,620,717,411,303,424 Bytes
YottaByte = 1024^8 0r 1,208,925,819,614,629,174,706,176 Bytes

I want a 1 Yotta Dollar Bank Account please?!!!!


----------

